# So There I Was



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Had an appointment with the dealership today to pick up my new 28RSDS.









Got there at 0900 planning to spend all morning going over everything.









They take my truck to install brake controller.









I ask if I can walk through and they say not yet, want to get it all prepped.









My wife shows up with three boys in tow to take a look before heading to Disney









Finally (now 1030) they come and get us to walk through









As I walk up I notice two batteries (like i ordered) and all covers open and all hoses/cords hooked up









They appear very ready for a thorough PDI









I walk to the door and tell my wife to go inside and I notice the model type
28RSS.....









WRONG MODEL
















So the wife left, went on her way to Disney with the boys and the general manager and I commence finding the problem.
They call around and find that the order was done wrong a month ago. After much apology and finding my trailer I left for the long (45 min) dejected drive home with nothing but a nice shinny brake controller blinking at me.
Trailer is en-route from the factory and should be ready Mon-Tue. Oh well, at least the dealership was very friendly and promised to make it up to me. Maybe free parts?









No matter what it is still bright and 80 degrees today. My kids are at Disney and there were no IEDs on my drive home. sunny

So I am still Not Yet (for another week or so)

Finally on the drive home I saw a suburban with an 03 Outback on the side of the road so I stopped and spoke to a couple from Michigan. They were looking at a map and trying to figure out the best way around. So we talked about camping in central FL, about Outbacks and of course I mentioned OUTBACKERS.com Maybe next week he will check in. TTFN


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Not Yet,

Of all the luck!!!









I'm glad you're still looking positively at things, though. I know it's disheartening, but hang in there......your day will come.

Until then, keep posting and waiting.

Mark


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Big bummer! That must have been a huge disappoint for everyone, including the dealer. Sooooo, when it finally does arrive, what happens to your NOT YET name? Maybe change it to DONE DEAL.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

AAARRRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!









Jared,

You have GOT TO BE KIDDING!...
No...Really!

I can only imagine your dissapointment. As we are scheduled to picks ours up this Saturday, I can tell you I am more than a little nervous now!









Oh well, at least the dealer is coming clean with you. I had this vision of Clark Griswald going in to pick up his new car for the family trip to Wally World! "You know Mr. Griswald, for my money the new..."

Well, stiff upper lip and all that!

Doug


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

If they had just let you walk back into the service area to take a look while being prepped. Amazing.

Randy


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I initially thought there was going to be a fight. The manager said "well your paperwork matches my paperwork and the factory number is a 28RSS" I told him that I did not care what number was on my invoice I ordered a 28RSDS. So after talking to the original sales person (works at a different office) who corroborated my order for a RSDS, they decided that they would do whatever they could. The service manager was actually surprised that I did not start throwing things. Maybe they have seen a few impatient people come through. Oh well. Another day....

Jared


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

OMG Jared one of these days you'll get it!

Congratulations on keeping calm, you win major bonus points in my book.

So... what are they going to kick in to make it up for you?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jared

I think you were smart to remain calm. I believe you will get more add-ons if you are not a "bull in a china shop".

Maxx Air Vents for 2
Extra water hose and electrically cords
Levelling blocks
Winterizing kit or maybe free winterizing
The list is enless

Keep up the Faith









Thor

Not Yet will have to change to I finally got it


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Not Yet:
That is quite a mix up, but it sounds like you handled it in stride. It may pay off nicely in the future! Sure hope it gets there soon!


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

On the bright side sunny ..... LOTS OF FREE CAMPING GOODIES (at the very least)should come your way for your troubles


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Jared,

Wow, what a bummer! I can only imagine the disappointment. I could hardly sleep the night before we picked up our Outback.







Like everyone else has commented though you've handled it with grace and that makes you a good ambassador for Outbackers.com. Good luck the rest of the way and hope it all works out well for you in the end.

Greg


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Jared, sorry to hear things didn't work out, but some good came out of it. At least you know that they are prepared to do a thorough PDI with you, and that they want to make you happy.

I do have one question though. Having just finished some WMD/IED response training at work, I have to ask, are IED's a problem on Central Florida highways now?







I do remember back in 87 or 88 while I was living in Jax, there was a problem with some local "little darlin's" dropping things like cinder blocks off of overpasses on to I-295. If I remember correctly, there was a women severaly injured or killed during that craze.

Tim


----------

